# Favourite Arboreals



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies and gentleman :mf_dribble: i was wondering what everyone's favourite Arboreals ? Mine are P. Cambridgei. P. subfusca, P. formosa and the obvious 1 P. metalica. welcome to show pictures to prove ur point i cant be arsed :lol2:


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

my favourite arboreal is no1stromatopelma calceata no3 cyriopagopus schioedtei no2 p.mettalica im lucky enough to own both no2&3 and hope for number 1 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

1. psalmopoeus irminia, 2. p metallica, 3. avicularia versicolor, 4. p ornata, 5. avicularia avicularia.
I already own 3 of the above i just need a p metallica and an avic avic to complete my collection...... Sort of.:lol2:


----------



## ghodsgift (Aug 19, 2009)

psalmopoeus irminia for me


----------



## Feyd2Black (Oct 18, 2009)

Only had my 18 month old P. Irminia for 2 weeks but am already in love with her :blush:









Having a good long drink soon as I had refilled her water dish when got her home. Previous owner had said that tank was pretty dry.










Poised on the back wall, two minutes before jumping an inch forward to nail a locust which had walked to the top of an outcrop in the middle of the tank :gasp: Definitely being very careful with her!

Awesome :2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

gotta say most avics (diversiceps or somethin like that is a main one)
P.irminia.
and every pokie I can get my hands on..or hands off would be better :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Out of mine i would say Cambridgei










although my boss eyed Avic is cute as hell. How can you not awwwwwww at that face lol


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Psalmopoeus irminia:










Poecilotheria rufilata:










...not quite a true arboreal, but still:

Thrixopelma ockerti:










And finally, I can't get a photo of ours, but Heteroscodra maculata!


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

These are mine 

A. sp. "Amazonica"









P. irminia









P. fasciata









A. bicegoi









A. versicolor


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Think my top 3 that i own have to be

1. Stromatopelma Calceata









2.Poecilotheria ornata









3.Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

very nice pictures every1 its good to know every1 likes some of the same aswell as diffrent species :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gold
P.irminia









Silver
P.pulcher









Bronze
T.gigas









Also worthy of note 
P.cambridgei
A.purpurea


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

My favs are A. purpurea, A. aurantiaca (My aurantiaca sling died last week but my purpurea is doing great)

A. purpurea...









Also love;
P. irminia and P. fasciata....one day


----------

